# Wasatch wing & clay ??



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Saw a couple comments about this place and went to website.... says $150 a year membership and then like $15 per bird for phez...... anyone a member ? I thought this would be a pretty good deal. Although I try to go out during season, I think wild phez in Utah and bigfoot hangout together now days :roll: . So I thought some place close I could take my 6yr old boy out (to get the fever 8) )

Is it worth it ? a decent place to run down to ? not to rough so I dont have to worry about my boy ? Any information is appreciated !!!!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

By the way.. mine is the better looking one to the left... in the gap shirt


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

cover wise its alot better than last year and should continue to improve now that the farmers are part of the operation. Marions birds are very strong fliers and he has massive pens to keep the birds strong.

Marion runs a family friendly enviroment and there are alot of options if you want to bring your son.

I have worked p\t for CVRR prior to the merge and it's a heck of a way to get kids excited!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Britt, I appreciate any info. Does anyone else have anything to say about the place (maybe someone that doesnt work there  , No offense Britt!)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I used to go there when I lived down that way. I thought Marion Bingham was a class act. I usually left with more birds than I paid for. They do a nice job of keeping hunters in separate areas so as not to interfere with each other. Marion or his sons always cleaned my birds for me when I was finished (almost nobody does this anymore-it's nice!). The birds are good flyers; I've not had problems with my dogs catching birds there like I've had at some other places. I'm not familiar with the other outfit that CVRR has combined with.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Birddogger

Holdaways hunting used to be down in on Ut lake just south of geneva. 
They are bringing a top notch trap range to the club as well as investing a clubhouse with a pro shop etc.

http://www.wasatchwingandclay.com


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Marion myself and my son, and the pups.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Brit awesome pic.... looks like ya guys had a good time!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well joined up and so far I am glad I did..... Only did the dove hunt/breakfast so far but everyone I met seems like good people, the terrain to hunt is different from where I am used to hunting phez in (down around Richfield/Salina) but it looks like its gonna be fun and close !..... to those I met and talked to down there, I hope to see you and maybe hunt with ya.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guner shoot me a pm when you are headed out with your son I show you around some more and maybe thump a couple birds I'll bring my 5 yr old out too.. FYI they are having a hen special right now to clean up excess hens 10/$100.00 member price. You'll have to talk to Marion to verify the price.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

PM sent Brit


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry to drag this old post up, but I went out to my first "canned" phez hunt for the Wasatch wing and clay holloween hunt and forgot to upload pic.... they gave away a ton of prizes and 2 new 870 express's... Non of which I won  

But it was a good time and I Really appreciate Brittonpoint and his dogs..... my boy loved it and keeps asking me when we can go again...... Hopefully a hunting buddy in the making.

Andy thanks for taking it easy for my boy and us not bustin it and him :!:


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

The membership fee not being applied to birds is a turn off. I recently joined 4 Mile outside of Nephi and their memberships counts towards birds.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> The membership fee not being applied to birds is a turn off. I recently joined 4 Mile outside of Nephi and their memberships counts towards birds.


How where the birds and cover? I hunted the wwc last year and the sage brush didnt hold the birds very well and most wanted to run. I have heard its gotten better though.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I hadnt really hunted Sage brush and scrub much... Mostly dich banks and fence rows, but it was a good time, some of the birds held tight but most were breaking just like wild birds....... I cant remember how many 100 birds they let loose.... but I guess they let em go long before hunting started so they werent dizzy and sitting under a bush. there was alot of good cover and they have a huge amount of land to hunt. In with all the birds that were let loose was one black and one white bird and the guys who got those got the big prizes, but there were alot of other prizes.... Antelope hunts... Taxidermy certificates that kind of stuff..

I thought it was kind of a different and fun idea...... big Bar-B-Que at the end they provided, so Me and my boy had fun, good folks down there for the most part.


----------

